# A Loli: Some Assembly Required



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay I've decided to start a project log as I start up the hobby again. I've lost my various armies for various reasons, some had to be sold off, some got broken - bookshelf with it's contents falling upon your army shelf is never too good for ones collection - etc etc. 

Well thanks to my birthday, Christmas and a refund from the tax man and £100 from my fake but real Grandad, I've decided to get it all back. I'll be starting from scratch with everything, all my armies and some new ones too. I've never been a one army at a time person either, I need multiple otherwise I get bored, so this could get rather disjointed to which the apologise. While apologies are on the table, don't expect great painting from me, I've never been to good at it though I am trying to improve, getting my enjoyment from the assembly and eventual gaming. 

Here is a rundown of what armies I'll be doing. 

30k Iron Hands, I preordered the LE Iron Hands cover codex for a reason, my favourite chapter ever, but since I wanted something different from last time I'll be going FW with this, love their models for my favourite chapter, still unsure if I'll be equipping them for 30k or 40k though simply because I only get to game at my local GW since I'm currently unaware of any gaming groups in Stoke and the GW has very few 30k players and games. 

Sisters of Battle, had my Sisters since Witch Hunters. So I'll be starting them again, even now I love the Nuns with guns and feminism in the 41st millennium. However as my little sign to GW that Sisters players and fans still exist, I'll be buying everything from them despite how much it will cost me, I'll be going pure Sisters too so no Inquisition allies or anything like that. I just like the idea of some guy at a GW depot looking at an order form every month and seeing a consistent stream of Sisters. 

Dread Mob, this will be new. I've always liked Orks but never the whole Mob thing, but loved their Walkers and views to Tech - that and I think the GW Ork flyer is the nicest Flyer they have done, someone name me a nicer GW flyer? - and when I found out there was a book with fluff and a list aimed at Ork Walkers and all that goodness I had to have it. My plan was to always wait until Raid on Kastor Noverm got redone I'd do it then, but browsing the FW site while pricing up their Iron Hands, I came across the Dread Mob list updated for 6th so this got added to my 'In Progress' list. Never played with Orks before so this I'm looking forward to. 

Ad Mech, my avatar should tell you what I'm in love with. I'm dabbling in FW for my Iron Hands and parts of my Dread Mob, eventually a Repressor for my Sisters, why not cave and enjoy another of my loves too. 

All of this will probably take me years but it keeps me occupied. Anyway that's it, I know it's a long first post for a Plog but I just want to give you an idea of what to expect and a little bit of why I'm doing each army, even if it's a little bit of background. I'll try to get some photos up soon as.


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Man, your crazy, but I can't wait to see what you do, what's going to be first?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well that's my Exorcist assembled. I'll be glueing the turret rack to the Rhino base. But I'll be keeping the two metal pieces seperate, it's just easier to transport, also means that temporarily while I'm starting out I can use it as an Immolator if I remove the the Exorcist pieces and replace them with the Immolator Turret.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well my Sisters got a nice little bump. 

First up Six Repentia. 










Next up the great Jacobus 










The core of any Order. Got 6 based and 3 more still to do. 



















And the Rhino portion of my Exorcist got a lick of paint


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I've been somewhat busy recently since my hours have been slashed at work so I'm now hobbying alot more. Yay. 

First up some Repentia, just the two out of the nine. Not entirely finished but mostly, it also gives an idea of where I'm going. I'm very minimalist in my painting so be warned. Oh and yes my Sisters will be black ;') 










Now we have up my Jacobus, aside from the silver on the gun, painted entirly with Washes. Still need to do his feet and satchel but I'm happy with him so far. 




























Should be posting my Exorcist soon, it won't be finished since I'm still trying to decide how I want to do the ornaments on on the front and sides and I'm continually making tweaks to its Organ for better or for worse. Then it's on to some basic Sisters soon after.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

And this is my Venom, I had a big block of text giving background as to why I went with this scheme but it looks to have removed itself. *sigh* Guess I'll try to retype it all tomorrow when I finish work.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well these are my first 3 Battle Sisters. All in all I think I'm done with them, I want to paint the gun or leave it as is, really not sure. I'm also going to pick up a basing kit in a week or two to hide the mess I've made on the bases. I also need to maybe add another layer of the Brown wash to the faces, seems a tad pale.









And my in progress Exorcist 




























My first time using Oxhide paint too. Not sure if I like the result though.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like a torrent of stuff will flood this log. Great start and good luck! I was surprised you only used washes for Jacobus. He turned out realy nice!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Sounds like a torrent of stuff will flood this log. Great start and good luck! I was surprised you only used washes for Jacobus. He turned out realy nice!


Yeah, just Washes, same for the Repentia too, the only exception is the Metal. I've never been good at painting, not of any real skill at least, and my enjoyment from the hobby has always come from the assembling and the gaming, with painting just being more of an unfortunate necessity. - All stems from a bad experience from when I got into the hobby back in fourth while at my local GW for my first game -. So I always look at guides for simple painting and schemes, few years ago comes across a guide for just using Washes. Even now I still use it because I like it. Just paint the model White, then give a Black Wash to the while model. Then once it's dry ink in the Washes wear appropriate. 

I'll try and get some photos of other models I've done using just Washes over the years.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just the one update today


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well this morning I've finally settled on a Raider scheme for my Dark Eldar armour, I'm keeping the flesh theme for the 4 Venoms I'll be using with the 2 Scalpel Squadrons. But I tried to transfer it to Raiders and my Cronos and it just doesn't work. I think it's in part because the Venoms armour panels are split across the entire model where the Raider it isn't. 










I need to give it an Arax Earthshade wash to help dull the Orange abit, it's not as bright as the photo makes it look but the Earthshade was should improve it. 

But the theme for all my vehicles will be rust, chipping, Battle damaged etc. I've also being looking at guides, tutorials etc for rust, chipping etc, the idea being that none will look the same, this also means I can use different ways of doing rust yet keep the vehicles looking somewhat similar. I may go back and repaint my Venoms in this theme though since I'm not entirely happy with my 'flesh scheme'.

Thoughts?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

loving it!!!!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent paint scheme! I like it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Loli said:


> I need to give it an Arax Earthshade wash to help dull the Orange abit, it's not as bright as the photo makes it look but the Earthshade was should improve it.
> 
> But the theme for all my vehicles will be rust, chipping, Battle damaged etc. I've also being looking at guides, tutorials etc for rust, chipping etc, the idea being that none will look the same, this also means I can use different ways of doing rust yet keep the vehicles looking somewhat similar. I may go back and repaint my Venoms in this theme though since I'm not entirely happy with my 'flesh scheme'.
> 
> Thoughts?


I like the idea but I'm not crazy about the execution for a few reasons. There don't seem to be any other colors used (at least from this angle) to create contrast or visual interest. I'm also curious if iron oxide rust is appropriate for a Dark Eldar craft. It surely wouldn't be for Craftworld Eldar . . . unless they left their avatar out in the yard for a while. Might there be a more reasonable or more interesting method of wearing down a Dark Eldar craft? Perhaps there would be some sort of Commorragh hull parasite or other corrosive exposure, or who knows what these craft are made of, is it steel?

Why are all the outermost edges equally weathered? Why are only some of the inner edges of the plates weathered?

I'm asking all of this because these aren't realistic patterns of weathering. Rust forms on exposed edges where the protection/paint has been removed but where there is insufficiently frequent friction to wear the oxidation away. I did a bunch of image searches and didn't find any satisfying examples. Apparently people don't post photos of rust and wear on vehicles and machines in use, which suggests a level of disregard or neglect.

So are these neglected Dark Eldar craft?

Will you be adding oxidation to the prow or the tail?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Loli said:
> 
> 
> > I need to give it an Arax Earthshade wash to help dull the Orange abit, it's not as bright as the photo makes it look but the Earthshade was should improve it.
> ...


Okay, I'll try to reply to each of your points as best I can. 

Well, this is what I did. Leadbelcher, followed up with a wash of Nuln Oil. Then use Typhus Corrosion around the edges. Then a dry brush of Mornfang Brown over where I had used Typhus, followed up with a drybrush of Ryza Rust. Ending with a wash of Agrax Earthshade. 

The reason it's only the edges is because it's the first time trying it, I've got a second Raider ready to go where I'm planning to do it more on the plates instead of sticking to the edge of the model.

Yes my vehicles are meant to be neglected, my Kabal is poor and lacks influence or power. As a result they take what they can regardless of its state so long as it's workable. And yes I doubt Dark Eldar tech rusts, at least not in the same way our stuff rusts, but like I prefaced this thread, I'm not that great a painter, I try my best and always try to learn new things but I was being ambitious even with this. A parasite would be more fitting, but I don't have the green stuff skills to even attempt that, let alone pull it off. Whenever I've tried to green stuff I end up ruining my models so now I just flat out avoid it unless it's the most simple of things. 

I'm unsure what to do with the prow and tail. I've thought about about doing it same as the actual Raider, but then I'm worried the Raider will seem somewhat bland because it would all be the same, but on the other side I don't know what else to do with it. The tail I might just leave and paint it same as my sail though. But the prow I am at a loss. 

Thanks for the detailed critique


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well this is a group shot of my rebuilt Sisters force up to now, with the exception of my last purchase which included some Immolators and Seraphim. 










Well have a 10 Girl Sister squad, naked along side Jacobus, and 5 Girl Melta Dominion squad, my Exorcist, 1 Penitent Engine, 9 Repentia with a Mistress, a 6 girl Sisters squad with 2 Flamers in there and last but not least Celestine. All in various stages of painting, some finished, some not even started. Yay. 










And here is the start of my first Immolator.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Loli said:


> I'm unsure what to do with the prow and tail. I've thought about about doing it same as the actual Raider, but then I'm worried the Raider will seem somewhat bland because it would all be the same, but on the other side I don't know what else to do with it. The tail I might just leave and paint it same as my sail though. But the prow I am at a loss.


What about putting a design on it like a spear or a mouth or a poisoned blade, then weathering and chipping it up?

Great to see some sisters! I dug mine out over christmas too, but I'm far to embarrassed by my early days paint job to put photos up until I've revitalised that army.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Great to see some sisters! I dug mine out over christmas too, but I'm far to embarrassed by my early days paint job to put photos up until I've revitalised that army.


Oh I love my Sisters, had an army since I started the hobby in 4th using Witch Hunters but had to sell them awhile back because of the usual reasons, lack of job, needed money etc. But I regretted it, I lost all my armies in one way or another, some I couldn't care about but a few I regretted and missed. My Sisters we in that list, I love the models, love the fluff, plus it's feminism in 40k, sort of  So when I started rebuilding all my armies a few months ago, Sisters were the first of my many purchases. 

Don't be embarrassed to put up photos, my painting is horrible and probably deserves a place in Pro Painted Seriously? mock thread if I were to ever get rid of my armies again. But I love my army, Sisters especially, so I don't care how bad a painter I am. 

Haven't posted in a week or so just been busy, combination of work and finally playing Dragon Age Inquisition I've had it since my birthday in December but only dabbled in it. Haven't sat down and played since I brought it, but after I finished work on Saturday I've just been sitting in bed playing it, wracked up 42 hours playtime since Saturday. 

But yesterday this arrived for my Sisters.










This is quickly becoming a Sisters Plog instead of a variety like I planned. Which is a shame, I've got some of my Dark Eldar stuff ready to paint, even a large squad of Grotesques needing some colour, got my Iron Hands 30k FW Iron Father sitting in its packaging - I'll try to get a photo of my backlog up - but I have just been happily swimming in Sisters to do others right now. Which I'm happy since its getting my Sisters to a good point before I launch into other things. 

Speaking of my Sisters, the store manager of my local GW is leaving and whenever I've been having days off work he had been having practice games with me to help relearn the game since I haven't played since late 5th Ed/ early 6th. Just 1k games since they're easy enough to organise, my Dark Eldar are 3 for 3 in all of my practice games. Anyway my Sisters are now at just over 1k points - could probably reach 1250 actually - and he never played against Sisters - seen them played though - so this Friday we're having a 1k game against either 'Crons with a Sanctuary 101 theme or his 'Nids with Leviathan theme. Can't wait. Personally I'm hoping he brings 'Nids because I've never played' Crons since they had their book in 5th. Nids I'll feel better about since I've had an army of previously and have played against them as opposed to 'Crons. I'll post up my list here when I finish work and I'll also try to get photos of the game so I can post some kind of Battle Report.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

loving the dark eldar craft... also Jacobus looks great too!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Loli said:


> Crons with a Sanctuary 101 theme or his 'Nids with Leviathan theme.


Either of these would be a truly awesome matchup!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Im so sorry that it seems to have been over a month since i have posted here. Been super busy with work so haven't had the time to do anything.

Anyways, I had the battle with the Necrons many weeks ago now. Unfortunately I lost, it was a Maelstrom game it came down to my final round of shooting for me to get a draw, sadly from 8 dice not a single one hit when i needed 4's. I could have cried.

This was his deployment.
 

My deployment.


End of the first turn.


End of the third turn. I managed to take out the Stalker and the other vehicle thing, outlanked a Melta Dominion Squad in an Immolator, this helped loads, needed to remove that Stalker, having BS5 Necrons is nasty. Came in on my second turn and did what they needed to do, unfortunately once it his third turn started he smoked the Immolator and Dominions. He also managed to trash my other Immolator he also trashed one of my my Exorcists too.




Final shot at the end of the game. It came down do that Battle Sister squad in front of the Monolith needing to nuke his Phaeron -think thats what it was- to the right of the Monolith, but i couldn't roll to hit at all.


All in all my deployment cost me the most, since I wasn't expecting him to deploy pretty much in the corner, it meant that the Retribbutors and Exorcist I had deployed on the left hand side after my first turn were largely ineffectual since they couldn't see anything to shoot, so I had to waste pretty much two turns moving them. So having 2/3 of my Heavy hitters absent I just didn't have the fire power needed up against the 7th Ed Necron book, because my god those things are insanely resilient now. I thought my Coven stuff could take a beating but 'Crons now give new meaning to War of Attrition, that and I couldn't make my Faith rolls, i had Laud Hailers, Simlucrums, Priests to get more chances and get my faith off more reliably and often but I couldn't do it, failed them all bar one on a Battle Sister squad.


And here is a photo of my assembly back log. 
 
It's just my 40k stuff, got my 30k stuff sitting on top of my Wardrobe so no pictures I'm afraid. So in that picture we have a Talos, Trueborn -yes im using the Archon model as my Truborn-, I know thats a Venom box but it actually has sprues for plastic Wracks, Gargoyles, and the old DE Battleforce box since i brought my local GW's stock of them once GW stopped doing them, but ive condensed the sprues into a single box, since Ive already assembled the Reavers and Raiders, so that means ive got 20 Warriors and 20 Wyches sitting there and lastly an actual Venom. Won't even bother listing all the stuff I've built but not yet painted.

Oh and just to warn you all, once pre-orders go up this plog will be taking a certain Mechanical path.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish my backlog was that small mate :laugh:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I wish my backlog was that small mate :laugh:


Oh aye, I've seen your backlog. Heck it can't even be called a backlog it's that big. Being digested in Sarlacc Pit would probably be quicker than trying to get all your stuff done. What amazes me is you seem to add to it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I've just picked up another five books.... :laugh:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Like always lately, apologies, works been long and tiring, hard to drum up the energy to get things done when I can just relax and play a Visual Novel. 

Anyway, time to notch up some images. 

Been slowly building up my Grotesques, got 8 now. 2 are the stock GW ones - you have no idea how much I hate that it's single pose -, and the remaining 6 are sorta converted, 5 are pretty much Rat Orgres spruced up with Coven bits. The 8th one is favourite. 










This is the 8th one. Basically I want 3 sets of Grotesques, so a full squad per set - including Abberation -, the stock GW ones, the Rat Orgres and what are meant to be Space Marine Grotesques. Not the best idea and someone could probably do it much better than I, but still ill be doing it. 



Just need a Space Wolf Termie Shoulder Pad, I'd also like a more Wolf looking head but for now the Rat Orgres one will do. 

And this is my stand in Archoness with Agoniser and Soul Trap. Going to redo the armour and I am yet to settle on skin colour yet.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work so far! :good:


Loving the use of the rat ogre!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I finally picked up my first box of 40k Ad Mech, stuff today. Brought the Rangers/Vanguard box. Still unopened as of yet because I've found, I prefer assembling stuff when I have a nice little line of stuff that I can just sit and build for hours. And since I'm taking the planned parenting approach to my Mechanicus and buying a single box at a time building towards my 1k list it will be a while before I get to building them. 

A little more progress on my Dark Eldar, finally pretty much finished my Blasterborn, I'm still debating on the helmet, and need to do its base, and the gun needs painting but otherwise I'm happy. 



I've also gotten to painting up my Cronos now, I'm happy with the rusted look on its shell. The syphon thing, I don't know if you can see it properly in the photos but I've tried to use 3 colours, first time trying something like that. The Vortex, im still unsure off though I do need to touch up the rim stuff. I'm not sold on the green pipes either, I really like that it contrasts the rest of the model, but I'm not sure about the Green, it just doesn't seem to fit, I don't think blue would work, red maybe, yellow would be same as the Green I think. I might just give them a wash of Earthshade to try and dull it and make them look dirty. I think the dirty look could help since it would make it fit in a bit more. Thoughts? 






Can't wait to get my Talos painted up similar, the scheme is really growing on me and can't wait to get more of my army painted up like that. I love that it seems totally different to the paint schemes of the majority of Dark Eldar schemes people have, sure I'm probably not the best person to pull it off but hey, I've got a scheme I'm finally happy with.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry for letting this lapse of late, work is painful still but I've got a week off next week where I'm doing nothing but Warhammer so help me god. 

So I'll give an update. I've sold my Dark Eldar, largely because of space issues, they have found a good home so I'm pleased.

Here's a sneak peak shot of what I'll be posting come next week. It has begun.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well today has been the first day of my week off work. So hobbying I have been. 

So first up, got a delivery yesterday which has been sitting in soak for today. I'll be getting to glueing all week. 



I've also begun painting my 40k Mechanicum. I've developed two radically different WiP Paint Schemes which I'm currently undecided upon. 

First scheme. 



I used Ryza from the painting guide as a base but instead of going into Tau Ochre from Jokero Orange, I've gone with Jokero and then up to Troll Slayer, it's much more vibrant. 

Second scheme. 




Totally different to the first scheme. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I was finally able to get some hobbying done today for the first time in what feels like months. 

Here's my Dominous for my Cult Mechanicus, it's still in progress but I don't think I've got much left to do. Not sure on the yellow trim though so any comments on that would be much appreciated. I'm still undecided on the silver, I think I should add another metallic colour on its trim, maybe bronze?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey man, extra cool stuff here 
I'm not sold on the robe: it needs another layer of lights, imo. 
Btw, no more Dark Eldar?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Honestly I'm unsure about my Dark Eldar, I haven't been feeling them for a long while now, at first I thought it was me being overwhelmed with Ad Mech finally coming to 40k, and getting all the new toys that came with it. But I've just become bored, playing, looking at them, building them etc. But I've got a friend who has been looking at getting into the game and actually fancies DE as his first army - despite my frequent attempts to point him in the direction of an 'easier' army. So I'm tempted to sell him my DE rather cheap so he can play and they go to a good home. That being said, if I did that I'd be sad for my Project Log since I seem to be one of the few here that's sporting Dark Eldar in their Plog. 

Yeah the robe I'm not sure, I like them being Dark Red and looking a little oily on the other hand I do think the robes need some highlights.

Start of a day off, more progress, this time my 30k Thanatar! Hoping to get him finished so I can post him as my entry for the army painting challenge. 










I know the ammo belt isn't connected, but no matter how much I heated it to twist it, that's the closest I could get them to connect. 

More of my 30k Ad Mech assembled! 

Magos with Rad Cleanser 

















My Thallax Cohort 









My Castellax


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well managed to get a little bit more progress done today on my various Mechanicum stuff.










My Thanatar is doing nicely, the armour plates are largely done, just waiting for some paints to arrive and then that will be the plates finished, leaving me to just do the little bits. 




















Just touched up the robes on the Dominus and my Datasmith. I've settled on the yellow stripe and it's spread to the rest of my army. As you will will see by my in progress shot of my first Destroyers.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello fellow Magos. You've got some rather nice looking Mechanicum going on there. 

Some thoughts if I may. The paint seems to be going on a bit thick. This is especially noticeable on the Destroyer. While yellow is an incredible pain in the shiny metal ass, it also ends up the easiest at seeing the paint being too thick. I recommend thining down the yellow a bit more than you have with either water of mixing in some flo-aid into the pot. I've done that with my lighter colors, (whites, yellows, greys, skintones) and its made a big difference in smoothing out those colors. It makes it thinner, requiring more coats, even the base colors, but looks so much better.

That all said, the Thanatar looks amazing. I, personally, would add some brass or gold accents on the base metal but thats just me.
Keep it up. :good:

01001000 01100001 01101001 01101100 00100000 01000010 01110010 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01001101 01100001 01100111 01101111 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110100 01101111 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01110010 00111111


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> Hello fellow Magos. You've got some rather nice looking Mechanicum going on there.
> 
> Some thoughts if I may. The paint seems to be going on a bit thick. This is especially noticeable on the Destroyer. While yellow is an incredible pain in the shiny metal ass, it also ends up the easiest at seeing the paint being too thick. I recommend thining down the yellow a bit more than you have with either water of mixing in some flo-aid into the pot. I've done that with my lighter colors, (whites, yellows, greys, skintones) and its made a big difference in smoothing out those colors. It makes it thinner, requiring more coats, even the base colors, but looks so much better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'm continually in awe of the Ad Mech in your Plog. Yeah that's my first time painting yellow, I've avoided it for years because I've heard and read about all the horror stories trying to paint yellow. Yeah I had used water but even then it still seemed rather thick. Was considering picking up some Lhaemean Medium since I'd read that helps but I think I'll try Liquitex stuff first. Also planning to pick up a wet pallette since I've read that helps painting immensely. That being said, I'm not sold on yellow as my colour scheme anyway. I was drawn to it since it seemed different, for Ad Mech at least, since I just want to paint something other than red, but I'm not settled on yellow being that colour. 

Thanks, my Thanatar, I'm sponging it, only time I've used a brush on it is for the silver metal parts and the washes. The plates are all done with a sponge. I'm waiting on a specific vallejo rust colour to arrive which I'll be sponging on next. Followed up with a touch of Nihilakh Oxide and Ryza Rust, then the bulk of the model should be done and it's just the little bits. Then if it looks decent I'll probably copy it over to the rest of my 30k Ad Mech.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, another post for you all, though it is pretty much a battle report though. So my apologies. I'll probably put this in BR section too as I hopefully dabble more into that side of things. 

My first game with the Cult Mechanicus, I avoided formations and such since I just want to try units as they are and get to grips with the army before I eventually move onto the formations and eventually the War Covocation and Cohort Cybernetica. I took what's in the photo, a basic combat Castelan squad with Fists and Flamers, a ranged Castelan squad with Phosphor out the yazoo, 5 man Electro Priests - the ones without the ranged weapon -, Grav Destroyers, 2 Arc Rifle and 1 Torision Breachers, Dominus. 

Was up against Tyrannids, 1250 pts, he took a Flyrant, Swarmlord, The MC that can grab things, Hive Guard, Tyrant Guard and an assortment of Hormagaunts and Termagaunts. 










This is the board, I really liked it, terrain seemed nice and even, it ended up being The Relic with it sitting in the middle of the destroyed circular ruins. 










I got to deploy first, now I have a somewhat rather bad habit of if I deploy first, i spread out in a line. My line was stretched so far you can't even see my Destroyers on the right. Because of how I deployed, my opponent looked at either side, one side having Grav, the other having Phosphor, so deployed as far away from my Destroyers as possible. 










First turn, I stupidly, stupidly let him go first. He moved up ran a few things, and took some pot shots that did nothing and got Hormagaunts onto the Relic. I activated my Canticle that allowed shooting rerolls, I moved my Destroyers just to even try to get them into range, moved my Priests up, ran them, moved my Breachers towards the Relic, took shots at the bug thing with the tongue with everything I could, did a single wound and flamed a 10 man termagaunt squad down to two. 










Second turn, the Tyrants failed to fly in, he moved stuff upwards, charged my Power Fist Castellans with the Swarmlord, tongue bug and two Hormagaunts, sent the Termagaunt squad at my Electro Priests, shot them, I lost one, then charged them, I lost all 4 in his combat turn giving up first blood. I activated my Canticle that gave rerolls in Combat. My Dominus finished off some Gaunts. My Breachers mowed down the Hormagaunts that were trying to run away with the relic. Lost my Datasmith and a Castellan leaving the 2nd one on a single wound though I did manage to take out the Guard. My other Castellan squad shot the Termagaunt squad who had moved into cover following their victory in combat. Destroyed all but 3. My Grav Destroyers were only in range of one of those Termagaunts so I decided to throw all 18 shots at that gaunt, I made made 5 hits, no wounds. 










Third turn, he destroyed my 1 wound Castellan with a Psychic Scream which took all his stuff out of combat. Charged my Phosphor Castellans with the Swarmlord, Tongue Bug and two Hormagaunts. Challenged my Datasmith with the Swarmlord, I accepted, completely slaughtered him and overkilled the Castellans, fresh from their feeding on what little Biomass they could the Swarmlord headed into cover, the Tongue Bug headed over to my Breachers which were closest to the Relic. The Flyrant pumps fire into my Dominus, but making 8 saves, my Dominus looked on undisturbed. My turn comes around and my Breachers pump shots into the tongue bug, do 3 wounds in total. My Grav Destroyers, also shoot tongue bug but don't do any damage. My Dominus backs away from the Swarmlord and pumps all of its weapons into him, inflicting two unsaved wounds from his Macrostubber. 










Fourth turn, my Destroyers get pinned thanks to The Horror, he sends the Flyrant over to the Breachers, shoot and killed 2, followed along with Tongue Bug which promptly charged and massacred the last one with ease gaining one wound followed up with Regeneration putting it back onto 4 wounds, just after it picked up the Relic. The Guard make pot shots at my Destroyers loosing me two. Swarmlord failed to charge my Dominus which was soon charged by two Hormagaunts until they were slashed into nothing by his Power Axe, I consolidated my Dominus 5" away from the Swarmlord. My turn and nothing else I can do except have my cool calm and collected Dominus slay Swarmlord, aims his Macrostubber, fires, all hits, 1 wound, doesn't get saved and Swarmlord promptly died giving me Slay the Warlord. 










Fifth turn, he sends his Flyrant and Tongue Bug after my Dominus, the Guard kills my final Destroyer. I move away and the turn ends, we roll to continue but the game ends. He had first blood, linebreaker and The Relic, I just had Slay the Warlord. 










My dead pile, everything except my Dominus. 










What my Dominus was staring down had it continued. 










All in all, I think my deployment is what cost me the most, my Grav Destroyers could have done a lot of damage had they actually been in range, especially with the Cabticle that rerolls shooting. I'd also have positioned my Phosphor Castellans more centrally so they could have activated their programming and just sat and shot stuff. The Fulgarite were a total waste and may be one of the worst combat units I've ever come across. T3 means they die to a small gust of wind, their low initiative means they are hitting so many things last. 5++ and FNP aren't enough to get them into combat and not enough to let them survive to strike back. The weapons even then are so so, they may nip a model or two but without taking a massive squad they will probably never do enough wounds to get that 3++. I'll give the Corpuscarii a try and see what they're like but I'm not optimistic. Not even sure I fancy the formation either. Still have plenty to learn though, but I enjoyed myself despite my loss and nothing will take away from my Dominus owning the Swarmlord with a pistol.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great stuff so far Loli, I really like your aged gold effect that you have going for armour plates. I think that the yellow works really well as a spot cover like you have on your two humanoid priests, but on the Kataphron it may work better if you confine it to trims on the amour plates and a line (like your on your robes) on the forward edge of the weapon, with the rest being in red or metal.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Great stuff so far Loli, I really like your aged gold effect that you have going for armour plates. I think that the yellow works really well as a spot cover like you have on your two humanoid priests, but on the Kataphron it may work better if you confine it to trims on the amour plates and a line (like your on your robes) on the forward edge of the weapon, with the rest being in red or metal.


Thanks @Iraqiel. Im still not finished with the Thanatar, just need to get around to ordering some Valejo Light Rust and then i can get around to finishing the plates on it. Once the plates are done, I can actually make a start on the back, its cannon and ammo belt.

The yellow, I've now dropped it, from my Destroyers anyway, at first I liked it but the more I saw it, I just grew to dislike it. Instead gone for more metal colours on my Destroyers. Not entirely finished but almost there. Honestly though I'm more settled on this scheme. Just need to finish up the weapons , do the skin, then they should be finished.



















I've almost finished two more of my Castellans now, my Power Fist ones. The photo makes them look alot more silver than they actually are which is funny since no silver has touched it aside from its backpack.



















Also, finally got around to building my Sydonian Dragoon. The first bit of my Skitarii built. Had to go with the Taser, because I have a soft spot for Lance and Jousting. Don't care about the rules or effectiveness, it's a freaking lance. Ive not glued the legs, rider or the main carriage because I think that it would be much easier to paint that way. I also know the power cables don't match up to the legs but I went through the instructions as a assembled so didn't realise that they were meant to connect to the legs.










Still need to get around to assembling this lot yet though.










Lastly, I've now started a new army, feel free to take a guess which.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

New army - imperial knights? That was the first (and so far only) model I've done up for my Adeptus Mechanicus army.

The breachers are looking good, I'm anticipating a really nice effect all up when you've finished them.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Spent last night just doing a little bit more on my Thanatar. Almost finished now, just need to do the weapons and then fists. Oh and I also need to sort out the base, going to change change the theme of the base because the scheme on my Thanatar makes the base look pretty much the same.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well day off work, hobby progress! Just a single model but hey its something.

Started up on the first of my Castelax, largely finshed up, need to settle upon a base, but I'm still yet to decide on a basing scheme for this army. Got to admit, the more I paint of these the more sad I am that it took me months to get around to finally painting them all. I brought all this back in June I think but only got some of it glued and none of it painted - I still have 3 more Thallax and 2 more Castellax to build up let alone paint -, whats worse I actually ordered more on Friday evening. Even though these models will never see the gaming table because of my local GW managers views on FW -let alone 30k- these are still my favourite army and I'm glad im finally getting around to it after work has been delaying me.









Went with silver instead of black on this Castellax, since when I was sponging my Thanatar I still had some black popping through so I had to cover up with a brush went I started using Rust and Oxide, I like the randomness of sponging, but I just couldn't garuntee the black being covered. So since ill be sponging silver anyway hopefully anything thats left showing will just fit right in.










Here we with a photo of what it looks like with a day of doing it, closer to my Thanatar now. Mini-bot!!!!

A second pic to show off the progress of my two mostly finished models.









2nd Castellax built up.










My first 3 Thallax Chohort sprayed.










Lastly I've managed to get some paint on my Magos. 










Edit: Cant believe I've gotten this Plog to page 5, didnt think it would make it to page 2, let alone 5. Woo!!!!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Loli, great thread, great work, love the fact you sold led both kidneys to get all that mech goodness. I especially love the weathering on the raider and the worn metallic finish on your mech stuff. Cookie me thinks most deservedly


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, Loli great stuff Admech is a dream army of mine to build but I lack the funds at the moment. 
I think I will just have to look at yours while I touch myself tonight and dream.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Keep it up Loli. Those blessed machines are looking great.
Eventually I'll get some of those things for my Admech army.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Hey Loli, great thread, great work, love the fact you sold led both kidneys to get all that mech goodness. I especially love the weathering on the raider and the worn metallic finish on your mech stuff. Cookie me thinks most deservedly





morfangdakka said:


> Wow, Loli great stuff Admech is a dream army of mine to build but I lack the funds at the moment.
> I think I will just have to look at yours while I touch myself tonight and dream.





Roganzar said:


> Keep it up Loli. Those blessed machines are looking great.
> Eventually I'll get some of those things for my Admech army.


To all of you thanks and much love, and whoever rated this thread 4 stars, thank you very much. To even get such feedback, makes me happy even though I'm so critical of my own models. 

Let Loli tell you a story. When I was an even younger Loli and first getting into the game during 4th edition, me and my friends all went to GW after two of us had gone to the beginners day a few days prior - was brilliant Ultramarines trying to get to a beacon before being overrun by 'Nids - each beginner had a 5 man marine squad to use as they wished, i gloriously charged my marines at a Carnifex to buy the other beginners time. Should have been there, I got mulched but I fought to the last marine I tell you! - anyway we all picked up our codices for our armies, I brought Firewarriors, Stealth Suits and a Commander all because they didn't have the Battle Sisters in Stock. We all went home to build and paint, I had chosen Mithril Silver scheme with Ice Blue and Pink on the weapons and plates. It was beautiful I tell you! Following weekend the four of us booked a table and went for a game, my Tau along side IG against Tyranids and Orks. We were all getting into it, people were watching. Then when one of my turns was over and I was removing my fallen Vespid from the table I started listening to the people who were near me. And they were laughing and commenting rather harshly regarding my painting and my awesome scheme of pink blue and silver. After hearing that my heart wasn't in the game, I list went home and didn't bring my models to the GW store for about 5 years. Creating this Plog last year was my attempt to build up confidence in my painting, even though I know I'm not the best painter and know I never will be, so to read all your comments really means a lot. 
@morfangdakka, as honoured that I am to know you're touching yourself to my work, bear in mind I'm a Cyberborg Loli so my work could reach out and grasp your appendages rather tightly but unintentionally. So bear that in mind while touching. 
@Roganzar, your painting puts my own to shame, so I can't wait to see what you do with these gorgeous models.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Loli said:


> Let Loli tell you a story. When I was an even younger Loli and first getting into the game during 4th edition, me and my friends all went to GW after two of us had gone to the beginners day a few days prior - was brilliant Ultramarines trying to get to a beacon before being overrun by 'Nids - each beginner had a 5 man marine squad to use as they wished, i gloriously charged my marines at a Carnifex to buy the other beginners time. Should have been there, I got mulched but I fought to the last marine I tell you! - anyway we all picked up our codices for our armies, I brought Firewarriors, Stealth Suits and a Commander all because they didn't have the Battle Sisters in Stock. We all went home to build and paint, I had chosen Mithril Silver scheme with Ice Blue and Pink on the weapons and plates. It was beautiful I tell you! Following weekend the four of us booked a table and went for a game, my Tau along side IG against Tyranids and Orks. We were all getting into it, people were watching. Then when one of my turns was over and I was removing my fallen Vespid from the table I started listening to the people who were near me. And they were laughing and commenting rather harshly regarding my painting and my awesome scheme of pink blue and silver. After hearing that my heart wasn't in the game, I list went home and didn't bring my models to the GW store for about 5 years. Creating this Plog last year was my attempt to build up confidence in my painting, even though I know I'm not the best painter and know I never will be, so to read all your comments really means a lot.


Good to hear you have over come that. I had a similar experience many years ago that kept me from painting any thing. Now I finally have time and I just bought an airbrush so time to get some Ad Mech and go crazy. Thanks for posting your work it is great to see it. 




Loli said:


> @morfangdakka, as honoured that I am to know you're touching yourself to my work, bear in mind I'm a Cyberborg Loli so my work could reach out and grasp your appendages rather tightly but unintentionally. So bear that in mind while touching.


You say that like it is a bad thing:laugh: Heck I might wave it in your direction trying to entice it. Besides I'm an ork so it gets ripped off. I will just snag one from a sleeping mate, he ain't using it, and have the mad Doc sew it on. So all good.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Like all hobbies and interests in life there will be elitists who make themselves feel better by shitting all over other people, your work may not be the best but it is your baby, run with it and enjoy it


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Loli said:


> Let Loli tell you a story. When I was an even younger Loli and first getting into the game during 4th edition, me and my friends all went to GW after two of us had gone to the beginners day a few days prior - was brilliant Ultramarines trying to get to a beacon before being overrun by 'Nids - each beginner had a 5 man marine squad to use as they wished, i gloriously charged my marines at a Carnifex to buy the other beginners time. Should have been there, I got mulched but I fought to the last marine I tell you! - anyway we all picked up our codices for our armies, I brought Firewarriors, Stealth Suits and a Commander all because they didn't have the Battle Sisters in Stock. We all went home to build and paint, I had chosen Mithril Silver scheme with Ice Blue and Pink on the weapons and plates. It was beautiful I tell you! Following weekend the four of us booked a table and went for a game, my Tau along side IG against Tyranids and Orks. We were all getting into it, people were watching. Then when one of my turns was over and I was removing my fallen Vespid from the table I started listening to the people who were near me. And they were laughing and commenting rather harshly regarding my painting and my awesome scheme of pink blue and silver. After hearing that my heart wasn't in the game, I list went home and didn't bring my models to the GW store for about 5 years. Creating this Plog last year was my attempt to build up confidence in my painting, even though I know I'm not the best painter and know I never will be, so to read all your comments really means a lot.


Honestly, I kind of want to see those models. Considering the Asian influence of their design and fluff those colors would work rather well. If you still have them post them up.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Coming to a Plog near you


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Loli said:


> Coming to a Plog near you


Yes! 

Blurry forge world things and a Mechanicum book on Spider-Man sheets!

(=


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Loli said:


> Coming to a Plog near you


Awesome I always wanted to see a plog on sweet classic Spider-man sheets.
The Fabricator-General approves. :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Roganzar said:


> Awesome I always wanted to see a plog on sweet classic Spider-man sheets.
> The Fabricator-General approves. :victory:



Clasiic spider man sheets :good: I got the classic Star Wars. Who has classic He-Man? It's a Heresy sleep over party. :biggrin:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

morfangdakka said:


> Clasiic spider man sheets :good: I got the classic Star Wars. Who has classic He-Man? It's a Heresy sleep over party. :biggrin:


I actually have classic He-Man sheets. My son uses them sometimes. :grin:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Yes!
> 
> Blurry forge world things and a Mechanicum book on Spider-Man sheets!
> 
> (=





Roganzar said:


> Awesome I always wanted to see a plog on sweet classic Spider-man sheets.
> The Fabricator-General approves. :victory:





morfangdakka said:


> Clasiic spider man sheets :good: I got the classic Star Wars. Who has classic He-Man? It's a Heresy sleep over party. :biggrin:


Yeah I'm a Marvel zombie despite me turning 25 in December, also have generic Marvel sheets which were captured in this pic. Two of my major weaknesses, Warhammer and Marvel, anyone wants to discuss Marvel with me have at it.









Anyway, few days of progress, gotta love a week off from work, amazing how progress flys when you have the time.

I posted this in the Heresy Army painting challenge but ill post it here also. The first three of my standard Thallax










Also a reveal one of the things from my blurry FW image last page. I present my newly assembled Krios Venator. The Krios and Triaros are among my favourite tanks in the game -both 30 and 40k-, with the Krios Venator being my favourite of them. I can't wait to paint this, though I wont be doing that untill I've made progress on the rest of my Thallax and Castelax.









Lastly ive finally started painting some of the Skitarii I brought months ago.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Loli said:


> Yeah I'm a Marvel zombie despite me turning 25 in December, also have generic Marvel sheets which were captured in this pic. Two of my major weaknesses, Warhammer and Marvel,


You young ones are so cute :wink: I'm 45 going to be 46 and I still love and collect 40k and Marvel stuff like crazy so don't worry about it. My girlfriend is the star wars nut which is why we have star wars sheets on our bed. 

More awesomeness I love that tank and the walker keep up the great work. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stop posting Mechanicum stuff! It's making me want to spend money! :laugh:
Nice work though 





morfangdakka said:


> My girlfriend is the star wars nut which is why we have star wars sheets on our bed.


Which means she is awesome. *nods*



It's a DrWho-StarWars / StarTrek-DrWho combination at ours :laugh:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Stop posting Mechanicum stuff! It's making me want to spend money! :laugh:
> Nice work though
> 
> 
> ...


Just for clarification so i know which to continue posting more of, you refering to the 30k or 40k stuff? Though im just ever so slightly aware that at this point this Plog should just be a flat out Ad Mech log since my Sisters, DKoK and Iron Hands have just fallen by the wayside the past few months really. Not that i dont love the other 3 but Ad Mech are my one true love, the rest are just very commited affairs.

Please tell me you're the Star Trek-DrWho one @Tawa?

I need to get myself a partner who embraces the geek in me, people i try to date get totaly put off from it, yet the people I work with that are all taken so cant ask them out on a date find my geekiness cute and endearing. Funny how life works like that.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Tawa said:


> Stop posting Mechanicum stuff! It's making me want to spend money! :laugh:
> Nice work though
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! More Doctor Who fans :grin:

Loli, do all the Mech. There is no reason they don't keep these things in storage for use later. One day I'll get some of the 30K stuff to add to my AdMech. Since that stuff is awesome. And one day I'll have some real money to spend again.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loli said:


> Please tell me you're the Star Trek-DrWho one @Tawa?


That's the Mrs. Although to be fair I do like ST as well, just not as much as SW :good:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> Yay! More Doctor Who fans :grin:
> 
> Loli, do all the Mech. There is no reason they don't keep these things in storage for use later. One day I'll get some of the 30K stuff to add to my AdMech. Since that stuff is awesome. And one day I'll have some real money to spend again.


Haha, if you start buying the 30k Ad Mech you will never have money again, trust me.  Oh don't worry im doing all, Im just waiting for my bonus from work to come through, since ive already got the stuff in my shopping cart ready and waiting, that being said, once the Ordinatus goes up for Pre-Order that will severly affecty my cart.

But waiting for the bonus to arrive is finally giving my time to progress on my 40k Ad Mech since my god ive been neglecting that stuff.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well through a combination of having another week off work and entering it into the Army Painting Challenge I've finally started painting my Krios Venator.





































This is one of my favourite models and its an absolute pleasure to paint. More people need to get a Krios in their lives.

Managed to also snag this for £10 the other day


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well im making good progress now on my Venator, just abit more touching up to do and it should be finished and ready for my entry into the Army Painting Challenge. 




























Since i've got this week off work, ive also put in yet another FW order so im just waiting for that to be sent and arrive.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Altough the model is blah, your rust/weary paintwork is very impressive!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking very impressive mate, can't wait to see more progress on it.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Looking very impressive mate, can't wait to see more progress on it.


Thank you very much. 



neferhet said:


> Altough the model is blah, your rust/weary paintwork is very impressive!


I'm torn between your comment since on one hand im really happy you like my paintjob but on the other hand im shocked and upset since you have just called one of my absolute favourite models 'blah'


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Loli said:


> I'm torn between your comment since on one hand im really happy you like my paintjob but on the other hand im shocked and upset since you have just called one of my absolute favourite models 'blah'


That is the way of chaos: always to cause distress and dicotomy.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Loli said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn between your comment since on one hand im really happy you like my paintjob but on the other hand im shocked and upset since you have just called one of my absolute favourite models 'blah'


Never mind chaos, it is a great model. I realy like the blend of high-tech in a 19th Century casing. Keep it up!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well my latest FW order arrived today, ironic they come out with a Mechaniucm Knight on the same day my order arrives. 

Anyway I now have the full set of Redbooks since the Astartes and Istavan Legion books came today.










And my new goodies


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Finally finished my Krios Venator and I'm so proud, absolute pleasure of a model to paint, can't wait to get a Triaros, standard Krios or Ordinatus -when it eventually goes up for Pre-Order-.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great. :good: My immediate thought when looking at that part is it looks a bit flat in the pic. More than likely due to the pic and not your painting.
I have a suggestion, for you Loli, to improve on it. On the green coils, which look good as is (though flat), if you take the green you used for them and mix in a small amount of yellow, it will give you a lighter shade of green. Brighter as well. Then go over the outer edges of the coils carefully, of course, and it will make them stand out better. Also, possibly giving it a hint of a glow.
If your really brave you can continue doing the green/yellow mix in successive brighter layers and get an actual glow effect.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes I'm back, full army shot. Well full assembled shot. Need to finish up Thallax, mostly just the weapons, then it's onto the Vorax at long last. Yay


----------



## Tender Loli Care (Aug 11, 2016)

Well I've finally started work on my Vorax, love this model but painting it has taught me I shouldn't have but it on its base before painting since its making the body undernearth really annoying to get to, alas I live and learn.










Hoping to get this one and other other 2 finished over the next few days


----------



## Tender Loli Care (Aug 11, 2016)

Well I decided to start again on my Magos so currently repainting him, mostly to bring him more in line with my paint scheme, still can't settle on a robe colour though. 




























I've almost finished the first of my three Vorax just the Rotor Cannon arms and the cabling left now really then I'll be done with him. I've also started doing my sponging of the other two but I'm a tad too lazy to take pictures. 



















Coming soon


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lookin' good! I like the aged effect you're getting on those models.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

As a fellow Mechanicus, I really like what I'm seeing. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tender Loli Care (Aug 11, 2016)

Well it's been an awful long time since i posted up here so an update. Won't bore you with the why of it all. Anyway I've finally found a local HH gaming group, this has helped get me back into the hobby since i was drifting away since its a fairly expensive hobby if you dont get to use what you're buying.

Another thing that has helped is that I picked up one of these! My first airbrushing set.










Naturall this meant I had to get spraying to test it all out.


----------

